# Do different color variations of items show up in Nook's Cranny or the shopping terminal?



## moonbell (Apr 7, 2020)

Do different color variations of items show up in Nook's Cranny or in the daily rotation on the shopping terminal?

I know the big Nook Miles items are locked in and we only get the one color of those items - but surely they're not limiting us with everything else? I've noticed a few items for sale on my Island are always the same variations so far, so I was wondering.

Thanks for sharing any experiences/info you might have!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah, I do think you can get variations, no matter the town. It's just random.


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm not sure about the shopping terminal or Nook's Cranny but I get a lot of color variations from balloons. Sometimes something will show up in the shop in one color and then later I'll pop a balloon with the same item in another color.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah you can get variations from Nook's Cranny. I've gotten a couple of different mama bear colors.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks Miss Misty, that gives me hope. Has anyone else noticed getting different color variations through Nook's Cranny or the terminal?


----------



## Hoppip (Apr 8, 2020)

I've definitely gotten different colour variations of items from Nook's Cranny - I've gotten 4 versions of the double sofa this way. I think you've just been unlucky with your shop items, but hopefully you'll soon find a variation you're looking for.


----------



## pocky (Apr 8, 2020)

Haven't gotten any color variations in Nook's Cranny. But it looks like I'm just unlucky. Glad to hear that the other colors might eventually show up.


----------



## Saga (Apr 8, 2020)

I haven't gotten any color variations from Nook's Cranny at all. All of my other colors come from balloons or items in trees.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Hopefully we'll all start seeing more variety soon..


----------



## Fey (Apr 8, 2020)

Without TT, I just probably haven’t played enough days to see any repeat items. 

It’s quite frustrating to me that those items can’t be customized. Makes buying things much less fun when you know you’ll be waiting for a different color to come around anyway.


----------



## Rave (Apr 9, 2020)

I've had repeats a small handful of times, colors were the same all but once. I have gotten different colors from tree furniture drops.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 9, 2020)

I've gotten different colors from both Nook's Cranny and the machine. It's just a lot more rare because there isn't repeats very often. 

I don't think we have any items that are color-locked to our town EXCEPT the Nook Miles furniture.


----------

